# Wer kommt zum Trainings-Camp mit Hösel?



## MSC-Trialer (11. April 2008)

Ich wollte mal fragen wer alles mit dabei ist?


----------



## Eisbein (12. April 2008)

marcus und ich wollten kommen, aber Bahn tickets waren doch etwas teuerer als gedacht. Schade eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (12. April 2008)

teuere? na eben 35 euro die das wochenendticket kostet


----------



## Eisbein (12. April 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> teuere? na eben 35 euro die das wochenendticket kostet


ernsthaft? hmmmm....

da komm ich wieder ins überlegen


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. April 2008)

ich werde die 457km auf mich nehmen, bin eingeladen zum Filmen. Eventuell kann auch wer zusteigen ...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. April 2008)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ich werde die 457km auf mich nehmen, bin eingeladen zum Filmen. Eventuell kann auch wer zusteigen ...



Ja wenn nicht du wer dann?   Verdient echt Respekt die weite Strecke auf sich zu nehmen. Da sollten sich andere mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. April 2008)

Wer kommt denn nun eigentlich  ? ? ?

wir werden wahrscheinlich nur Samstag abend da sein..naja vielleicht Nachmittags für ne kleine session... und Abend halt highDrunk... ähmmm..highJump 

wer ist am Start ? ??


----------



## bertieeee (14. April 2008)

josn ich denke ich und mobi werden auch kommen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. April 2008)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn nun eigentlich  ? ? ?
> 
> wir werden wahrscheinlich nur Samstag abend da sein..naja vielleicht Nachmittags für ne kleine session... und Abend halt highDrunk... ähmmm..highJump
> 
> wer ist am Start ? ??



Ich dachte wir machen mal ne kleine Chemnitzsession, da bekommste deine schönen Betonkanten. Außerdem brauch ich mal nen Lehrer


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. April 2008)

und, wie is nun der stand? wer is wann wie wo?? soll ja bissel nieseln, aber ner city runde in chemnitz tut das ja keinen abbruch


----------



## bertieeee (18. April 2008)

also wir sind morgen ca um 9.00 in thalheim aufn gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (20. April 2008)

"...daumen hoch.." fürs hösel camp....

danke nochmal an MisterLimelight für den schlauch 
trotz des wetters war es ein geiler tag und ne super schlamm schlacht.
beim high jump contest hatten "wir" auch ne menge spaß...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. April 2008)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> "...daumen hoch.." fürs hösel camp....
> 
> danke nochmal an MisterLimelight für den schlauch
> trotz des wetters war es ein geiler tag und ne super schlamm schlacht.
> beim high jump contest hatten "wir" auch ne menge spaß...




hex hex !.... ich könnt jetzt noch pressen


----------



## TRAILER (20. April 2008)

wie schauts aus kommt das im tv oder hat einer den high jump contest auf band.


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. April 2008)

hier ne kleine impression von der leider etwas verregneten chemnitz runde am samstag


----------



## isah (20. April 2008)

Schoener Sprung, sieht .. hoch aus


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (20. April 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> hex hex !.... ich könnt jetzt noch pressen



ich hab mich fast bepisst beim jump contest    
und nils du hast recht mit dem wenn man zu viel power riegel futtert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (20. April 2008)

> und nils du hast recht mit dem wenn man zu viel power riegel futtert



Durchfall, ja?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. April 2008)

Jo Powerbar verleiht müden Rosetten die Power die sie brauchen


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. April 2008)

loooooooooool

der spruch war edel! aber is echt nix neues. da bekommste voll das darmkloppen von!


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (20. April 2008)

ni gleich durchfall.....   ihr wieder! 
aber ich denke ein paar mehr davon dann kann das schon sein.
aber manche hatten auch so beim sch.... ihren spaß[email protected] TRAILER


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. April 2008)

Es gibt einen Fluss Namens Sülze - sowas lernt man, wenn man 1200km durch Deutschland eiert. Auch lernt man, dass es unweit vom Erzgebirgs-Thalheim noch eins gibt: bei Bitterfeld. Dort kam ich nach 457km und 4-stündiger Reisezeit wie geplant um 10:30 an. Knappe 2Stunden später im "richtigen" Thalheim war 1. Mittagspause und 2. Regen/Wind und 4°C. Die Schweizer und Slowaken zogen es vor die Mittagspause bis zum Abend zu dehnen, dort ordentlich zu bechern, sodass am Sonntag auch kein richtiges Training zustande kam. Samstag nachmittag waren also nur 5Chemnitzer am Platz, respekt bei dem Wetter es sich derart zu geben.
Sonntag filmte ich dann Marco und Hannes und ein wenig Andreas. Matschig war´s sehr. In NRW ist es doppelt so warm gewesen wie dort, dafür ist hier der Sprit 9ct teurer. 
Highjump-Contest war ne feine Sache, bis auf´s wetter natürlich. Den einzigen Vorteil des Wetters fasste Glotz zusammen: Das Bier wird nicht warm. Nasse Paletten sind nicht spaßig. 270cm von der Kante ist ganz schön weit. 122,5cm über ne Stange ist ganz schön hoch. Und 167cm auf nen Stapel Paletten ist auch ganz gut. 
Aber wo genau ist denn jetzt der Unterfahrschutz?


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. April 2008)

wie ist der highjump denn nun ausgegangen? platzierungen?
hab nach dem gappen aufgegeben und bin nach haus gefahrn.
wenn der komische moderator nich ne stunde dumm rumgelabert und man somit auch wirklich 18 uhr angefangen hätte, wär es wenigstens beim gappen noch trocken gewesen.
also hätte mit besserem wetter und vielleicht etwas besserer organisation (siehe paletten) richtig nett werden können.


----------



## trialfrog (21. April 2008)

he alter,
alles klar bei dir? das hat ja wohl übel ausgesehen deine landung! aber hut ab von der power mit der du auf den 9er gezogen hast........ mit dem rücken/hüfte wieder alles ok?
der highjump war ganz ok. wie schon gesagt hat der moderator durchgehend ******** gelabert, so regnete es dann auch und es wurde dunkel. hösel hatte gewonnen vor einem der am abend dann becherte bis zum umfallen(an dieser stelle, sorry mister limelight)
3ter wurde Jan Sidlik. den Highjump mit anlauf über ne latte hat marco gestrichen. wie gesagt, moderator=regen und dunkel!
in die weite sind wir 3m gsprungen, war aber eher gefährlich, daher stopten wir bei 3m. auf Palleten hatte Hösel 167 und im sidhop hatte ich 122.5 (jedoch erst im 3ten versuch)
schade biste auf die schnauze geflogen, hättes da wohl locker abgesahnt!


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (21. April 2008)

@ trialfrog wen sprichst du an?? ....HeavyMetal?? glaube da verwechselst du jmd.?! oder ich.
also das gappen war echt nicht mehr feierlich bei der nässe! vorallem als dann der eine typ versucht hat mit der schwarze folie die oberste palette des lande stappels zu fixieren.... tsüsüsü......  
naja gut das nicht mehr passiert ist außer ner gerissenen kette einem ledierten schienbein. >>abgesehen von dem mießen sturz von bsxl !!


----------



## trialfrog (21. April 2008)

@ trialfrog wen sprichst du an?? 

na ich denke da bin ich falsch...sorry, dachte anhan des fotos
 (hier ne kleine impression von der leider etwas verregneten chemnitz runde am samstag)
der heavy metal sei Marco G! sorry

ja ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich bemerkte dass die paletten nicht fix waren.......


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. April 2008)

der marco.G war echt der pechvogel dieses wochendes. aber trotzdem noch mal dicken respekt an den marco.G der mir mal bißl bei der sidehoptechnik geholfen hat  und auch an den MisterLimelight der sich bei dem pisswetter noch mit der cam hingestellt hat. ach ja nicht zu vergessen glotz der unsere wassersession gefilmt hat  und wie abgemacht wird das wiederholt und ein teil davon natürlich in braunschweig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (21. April 2008)

dann sagt bescheid wanns aufs hr geht boys


----------

